# Ferts for Low Tech, Low Light tank



## BarryH (20 Mar 2017)

Rather than clog up the other thread I started asking about how to dose ferts, I thought I'd start a new one to ask for advice about my particular tank.

I have a number of large tanks mainly with goldfish in them. I also have a spare Juwel Rekord tank that I'd really like to have a try at using this for a low tech, low light planted tank. The Juwel Rekord is a 60 litre tank. I intend to try and start by using 1-2-Grow or similar lab plants, Tropica Growth Substrate covered by sand.

What I'm unsure of after the planting is which, if any fertilisers to use. Will the Growth Substrate be enough to get the plants started or will I also need fertilisers and, if I do which do I go for?


----------



## ian_m (20 Mar 2017)

BarryH said:


> Will the Growth Substrate be enough to get the plants started or will I also need fertilisers and, if I do which do I go for?


Yes this will definitely be fine at the start, but how long it will last, is same as how long is a piece of string, but I would guess in order of many many months, maybe even years. Age before depletion substrate depends on may things, light, water changes, plants etc.

Careful as a lot of the Juwel lights (especially if T5 tubes) are well and truly I the high light category are definitely not low tech suitable.

However if low tech then adding any fertiliser say once a week will be fine. My mate uses home made EI mix dose 1/5 dose once a week. I think he calculated this kit will last him 7 years. His plants are fine and no algae.
http://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/starter-kits/ei-starter-kit.html

Also doses liquid carbon once a week to supplement other carbon sources, again 500ml he says will last him 2 years.

He is using a single 120cm T5 tube, with foil rings on it to lower the light level a "tad", as he suffered algae blooms when the T5 fitting was first fitted replacing a 20 year old T8 fitting.

His plants are growing, albeit slowly compared to my 4 tube CO2 enhanced plant growing. They look OK but in my eyes it is all too dark, but he is happy, low maintenance, water changes when ever he feels like it.


----------



## BarryH (20 Mar 2017)

Thanks for all the help Ian, really appreciated.

The lighting on the Juwel Rekord is a single, T8 15 watt tube, 438mm long.


----------



## ian_m (20 Mar 2017)

BarryH said:


> The lighting on the Juwel Rekord is a single, T8 15 watt tube, 438mm long.


Good start for low tech.


----------



## BarryH (3 Apr 2017)

After a few false starts, I'm now ready to have a go at Low Tech and want to give the spare Juwel Rekord tank a try. The plants I'm ordering will be Heteranthera Zosterfolia (Stargrass) and Eleocharis Parvula (Hairgrass) these will be planted in the Tropica Growth Substrate.

My initial problem is fertilising, I'm just not sure if the substrate will provide enough on its own or if I will need to add a fertiliser. I have bottles of Neutro T and Neutro Carbon, can I use these or do I need to look at one of the IE Starter Kits from APF?

Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## BarryH (5 Apr 2017)

Any help or advice please?


----------



## Daveslaney (5 Apr 2017)

Your Neutro should be fine to start with as it is a all in one fert. Just dose at the recomended levels once this is gone you have the empty 500ml dosing bottle.
Get 300g of Potassium Nitrate, 300g of Potassium Phosphate using TNC this would cost your around £10.
From the chemist get some epsom salts(Magnesium Sulphate) around £2.
Useing APFUK EI Mix in your 500ml dosing bottle mix 
4tsp Potassium Nitrate
1tsp Potasium Phosphate 
6tsp Epsom Salts
Fill bottle with 500ml cooled boiled water.
This is thier macro mix,For full EI dose its 10ml per 50ltrs. Three times a week.
As your tank is 60ltrs Low tech if you dose 10 ml once a week you will be doing a 3rd EI.
For your traces you could either get chelated trace 1tsp 500ml mix in seperate bottle same dose 10ml a week on seperate day from your macros.
Or buy some seachem trace or simular.
At these doses a 500ml bottle should last you close on a year. The salts for years.


----------



## BarryH (5 Apr 2017)

Thanks for the help Dave, really appreciated. Can I ask about the Neutro Carbon, should I not use that at all?


----------



## Daveslaney (6 Apr 2017)

yes use your carbon at the recomended doses especially on start up of your tank, As well as a source of co2. It works as a algaecide too.You can also use this to spot treat any algae you see.


----------



## BarryH (6 Apr 2017)

Thanks again Dave for all the help, really appreciated.


----------

